# R.I.P Luke Wood Aussie Bodybuilding champion



## Mr.BTB (Sep 4, 2011)

*An Australian bodybuilding champion has died just weeks before he was to be married. *

Luke Wood died during surgery at Sydney's Westmead Hospital on Wednesday after complications following a kidney transplant, the _Daily Telegraph_ reports. 

The 35-year-old was forced to retire from the sport two years ago when he was diagnosed with kidney failure and had to undergo dialysis.

The death comes as the Sydney bodybuilding community mourns the loss of 22-year-old Aziz "Zyzz" Sergeyevich Shavershian, who died after being found unconscious in a sauna in Thailand last month. 

Mr Wood was six-time Australian Bodybuilding Champion and had competed in the highly-prestigious Arnold Classic, one of the top bodybuilding competitions in the world. 

Close friend Phil Primmer paid tribute to Mr Wood on AussieBodyBuilders.com 

"It is with every ounce of sadness that I say goodbye to my brother, my mate and my biggest inspiration in bodybuilding," Mr Primmer wrote. 

Mr Wood was due to marry fiancée Nora Luke in several weeks. 

Sydney bodybuilder dies after transplant


----------



## Arnold (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## inthetrenches (Sep 9, 2011)

Rip


----------



## inthetrenches (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## inthetrenches (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## inthetrenches (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## inthetrenches (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Sep 10, 2011)

It's a shame for anyone that young to pass, but especially -- by all accounts -- for a genuinely nice guy to die. Almost wonder if he would have been better off not accepting the kidney. Guess you'd never pass up an opportunity like that, though. 

RIP Luke Wood.






YouTube Video


----------

